# Justice my cane corso amstaff cross puppy



## Dmax (Mar 17, 2012)

he is 50lbs 21 inches at the shoulder and almost 6 mths old


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Cutie!!!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

He's really nice! Do you have any future plans for him? he' looks like he will be a strong dog


----------



## Dmax (Mar 17, 2012)

Not really any future plans although i would like to get him certified to visit hospitals as a therapy dog. I spent alot of time there a few years ago when my father was in palutive care. i brought my old dog there to visit him and everyone just seemed to lite up a bit. So i would just like to give back a little. But i guess i will have to see exactly what his temperment will be. His OB trainer says that he has a wonderful temperment now but he is just still a pup.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I love his look!


----------



## Buck187Hunter (Mar 24, 2012)

that pup looks real good


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

Cute! I love brindles. Cane's always look so serious!


----------

